
Japanese company replaces office workers with artificial intelligence - kurren
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jan/05/japanese-company-replaces-office-workers-artificia
======
CarolineW
The submitted link is a 404, but a quick search later and we have this link:

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jan/05/japanese-...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jan/05/japanese-
company-replaces-office-workers-artificial-intelligence-ai-fukoku-mutual-life-
insurance)

